# Original Incra Jig on my table



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

This Incra Jig was given to me from my Dad.

I emailed Incra and they sent the DVD for free (because when that jig was sold, the DVD wasn't created yet)

Incra had a sale on their fence system which you see in the picture. Not pictured is the stop block and right angle fence. Sale ends today (the 12th) !! Reg 59.95 Sale 49.95. Code is JG321

I would have posted earlier - I lost track of time.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi
It's a great jig

Amazon.com: Original INCRA Jig: Home Improvement

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11494&site=ROCKLER

==


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I bought an old Incra Pro a few months ago. Just added a used Wonder Fence. With a little more jointing time with it, the PC dovetail jig can get sold. The guy i got the Pro from threw in an Incra Guage (Incra IG32 Incra Gauge - Amazon.com). One very handy little tool that i've used on almost everything i've done since. Real handy for setting the table saw fence.

earl


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

greenacres2 said:


> I bought an old Incra Pro a few months ago. Just added a used Wonder Fence. With a little more jointing time with it, the PC dovetail jig can get sold. The guy i got the Pro from threw in an Incra Guage (Incra IG32 Incra Gauge - Amazon.com). One very handy little tool that i've used on almost everything i've done since. Real handy for setting the table saw fence.
> 
> earl


The original Incra jig comes with directions for setting up the jig for table saw use.
I've tried it out and am impressed with the accuracy. On my dinky Makita bench top saw, I could never get an accurate cut. When I tried with the Incra I was good within 1/32 of an inch and I wasn't even trying.

I'm going to use the same jig setup in the picture on the saw. I'll cut a rabbet on the underside that matches the table saw miter slot. Then a stick just the right size will lock it all in place. Film at 11.... I'm finally getting accuracy which is exciting.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I helped some overstock resellers with identifying and selling part of a TS-LS last week--they only had Box 1 (no rails or carriage, but the rest was complete and brand new). In helping them i could have bought it cheap for what it was, but i need to get a good look at the rail extrusions to see if my table saw extensions would be supported. Thinking about building a replacement wing with a recess that i could drop the 17" positioner into so i could share it between the router table and table saw. Great stuff.


----------



## Jerrym303 (Jan 27, 2011)

Carbide Processors is a good incra supplier - they have sales regularly plus offer a discount for sawmill creek - maybe here too, I have not been around long enough to know.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Apr 22, 2008)

I got a slightly used 17" LS setup for my router table, with WonderFence

Also picked up a more used 25" setup (its the old sawtooth version, Ultra III) for my table saw.

I love both of them. Its just so nice to be able to calibrate to the blade/bit and be done with it....line up the mark on the viewer with the ruler and yer done. yes they take up more room but I think that sacrifice is well worth it. My only regret is that I dont have the leadscrew version on the table saw (yet, always looking to upgrade!)

Occasionally Incra stuff pops up on CL around here, thats how I was able to get decent prices. But after using it I wouldnt hesitate buying new if you do a lot of woodworking (I dont, yet anyway)


----------

